# Fajita's Marinade?



## jhj415 (May 22, 2005)

i have heard and seen alot of different soaks and rubs out there that are suppose to be good. has anyone used Dr. Pepper to marinate and then season the meat before grilling? just wanting to try something different.


----------



## WT427 (May 20, 2004)

The acid in DP might help to break down the meat and tenderize it. I know a guy that uses it in his water pan along with a chopped up onion. I wouldn't use it as a marinade though. My friend also used a 2qt. can of orange juice to tenderize a rack of deer ribs. It was worth a shot but they were still too waxy IMO.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Try pineapple juice and 3 limes... put whatever seasoning you like on them first (I use Fiesta beef fajita seasoning) then into a ziplock bag with the marinade for about 2 hours. Grill over a HOT fire.


----------



## JWRIGHT (Apr 6, 2006)

*Marinate*



jhj415 said:


> i have heard and seen alot of different soaks and rubs out there that are suppose to be good. has anyone used Dr. Pepper to marinate and then season the meat before grilling? just wanting to try something different.


I have a friend that uses this. It took me a long time to get this part of his "secret recipe" from him, I think he also uses some worchestshire sauce also along with some tony's. His fajitas always come out tender and very tasty. I would highly recomend trying this. He did say that he only marinates for like 45 minutes though.


----------



## DIRTY WATER KUSTOMS (Aug 22, 2006)

I Marinade My Boneless Chicken Breast In Orange Juice That Has The Pulp And Some Mexican Spices. Let Set In The Ice Box Over Night Then Cook Over Medium High Heat Intill The Breast Are Done... The Pulp In The Orange Juice Sears To The Out Side Keeping The Insides Full Of Juice...i Use Orange Juice On Any Chicken That Goes On The Grill But With Diffrent Spices...


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

I knew a lady in Fla. that boiled her ribs in DP before grilling. I tasted them and I do remember that they were exceptionally tender.


----------



## wayne57 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Fajits Marinate-quick and good*

I have for years used Pace Picante and Wish Bone Italian dressing, equal amounts. 
Use tenderized fajitas, place in Ziploc gallon bags the day before, turn them over several times during that time and then cook on open fire (flame kissed).The marinate will turn black but its great. For larger amounts I have done the same thing using a Igloo to marinate.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Try coke and mustard also (I mix coke and mustard together and then soak meat, not coat meat with mustard)... little bit of a sweet **** and the coke will break down and tenderize the meat overnight.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

wayne57 said:


> I have for years used Pace Picante and Wish Bone Italian dressing, equal amounts.
> Use tenderized fajitas, place in Ziploc gallon bags the day before, turn them over several times during that time and then cook on open fire (flame kissed).The marinate will turn black but its great. For larger amounts I have done the same thing using a Igloo to marinate.


That's exactly the same marinade I use. Amazing huh?

Occasionally I'll mix a little honey or maple syrup in the marinade to get the meat to glaze.


----------



## wayne57 (Jul 10, 2006)

Like Father --Like Son 
taught him everything else he knows too.


----------



## KirklandA001 (Sep 13, 2006)

i use dp to marinade in almost everything i cook. used to use suny d and coco cola but ive learned that u cant beat the dp.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Most of the time that I cook for a lot of people coming over to our house, its fajitas. I absolutely love'em. With that said, I have tried many variations. The consistently best and also the easiest is HEB Brand marinated fajitas, with Fiesta brand fajita seasoning sprinkled on top at least 2 hrs. before, cooked over coals with mesquite wood added. The pre-packaged fajitas must be "HEB" and not Hill Country Fair or whatever else brand. I used to purchase my ownfajita meat at different meat markets and do all the marinating myself, but they never consistently turned out as good as they do now. Everyone I know, now purchases the HEB brand as a result. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I'll second the HEB. Good stuff


----------



## Family Style (Jun 15, 2004)

1/3 Cup of soy
1/3 Cup of oil
1 cup of orange or pineapple juice 
Garlic 

Makes yummy fajitas


----------



## brownie (Oct 29, 2005)

*Fajitas*

Go to Stark Bros. meat market on Freeport St. in the Northshore area. They have marinated sirloin fajitas and marinated chicken fajitas. The beef is better than Pappasitos.


----------

